# RRP Training Poll



## jbohi (Nov 8, 2011)

How many of you are already EPA RRP Certified?

http://hanleywooduniversity.com/learncenter.asp?id=178409&page=343


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

welcome to the community of Paint Talk jbohi.

Have a seat, have a beverage and a cookie, and tell us something about yourself.

I see from your IP you live in the DC area? You having this same gorgeous weather we are in Boston?


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

daArch said:


> You having this same gorgeous weather we are in Boston?


I thought you guys just got a good taste of winter? Or has it passed?


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

I have been since spring of last year...It's a friggen joke if ya ask me..


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Woodland said:


> I thought you guys just got a good taste of winter? Or has it passed?


We had a taste, now I guess we're in the middle of and extended Indian Summer. All week, so far, temps in mid-high 60's, clear sky, comfortably breezy. I love it. I was afraid with my back I would miss this kind of weather, but with proper "pain management" I've been outside a lot. 

Cleaned the chimney out, patched a few popped nails in the roof, chain sawed a bunch of downed trees and limbs, sucked up leaves with the lawn tractor, cleaned and vacuumed the van, and other outside fall projects. 

The only thing I'm avoiding is washing the windows. I may do the ground level, but sitting on the inside window stool on the second floor, hooking my feet on some heavy furniture, and leaning backwards out just might cause the exploded disc to impinge on the nerve a wee too much :whistling2: (Yes, it's easier that way than fighting vegetation and other things to access the exterior glass on the few windows that aren't overlooking a roof)


----------



## Lee Decorating Corp. (Oct 6, 2011)

I got Lead abatement certified 15 years ago. So, RRP was not a big difference in our way of doing jobs. Just some tweaks. We always used hepa vacs, isolation, wet scraping and even negative air machines as part of our standard work protocol.
Currently I have 8 men certified as RRP Supervisors. The problem is the paperwork and documentation. I find it to be difficult on me and very time consuming to double check each supervisors paperwork and verification photo's. It really punishes the legit painter and gives the "Gypsy" another advantage.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

I am one of those two that said no. 



Fixing it.


----------

